# Several used 92" Pronovost inverted snow blowers for sale



## UspEquipment (Oct 3, 2018)

I am selling several used 92" Pronovost inverted snow blowers
Prices range from $1500 to $4500 depending on condition and age
All in good working order 
For more information contact me [email protected] or 250 661 9227
Thanks
Brian


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

You submerged those in red paint I see...


----------

